# just found this insulator



## Xcalibur (Jun 21, 2005)

This is my first insulator in the dump im in now..Its a nice green color, has patented june 17 1890 on one side. The other side has...Knowles No.2 cable.  I think they call it a bat wing, not sure. Dont know much about them...Xcali.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice find


----------



## Bixel (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey indiana, nice to see you around here! Its Kyle Waters from Ican by the way. Well if it is green, the 2003 price guide says 75-100. Are you sure its not just a green aqua, or a dark aqua? A better picture would help.

 P.s. Indiana, yellow green lists for 150-175, green is just 75-100.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 22, 2005)

oops your right i was looking at a cd 253 

 Hey nice to see you kyle yep im the indiana jones from the insulator site [] well im glad to osee your a bottle collector to  [] i liek your name


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 22, 2005)

heres a closer pic.


----------



## Bixel (Jun 22, 2005)

It looks aqua with some nice amber swirls in it. They list for 15-20, but the amber  will give it a higher value. Its in good condition, so im going to say maybe 30 dollars.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya 30 dallors sound fair []


----------



## kastoo (Jun 25, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------

